# FS: X1900XT 512mb w/ Accelero X2 $200/obo



## Grey410 (Jan 15, 2007)

I've decided to upgrade to a faster card so I can run at my full resolution in games like Vegas and Company of Heroes with max settings.  So I'm selling my X1900XT 512mb card.  It's a Sapphire.  I replaced the stock cooler with the Accerlo X2 and it's super quiet even at 100%.  I'm asking $200 for it or best offer.  Thanks all!  I will even ship the stock cooler if you want but it's heavy and the positive power lead needs to be resoldered.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 15, 2007)

Why didnt you post this a few days ago before I bought my x1900GT


----------



## Jet (Jan 15, 2007)

So is your PPD going to be going down?


----------



## mrbagrat (Jan 15, 2007)

What are you getting in replacement?


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2007)

mrbagrat said:


> What are you getting in replacement?



a 8800GTS    ^_^


----------



## Grey410 (Jan 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> a 8800GTS    ^_^



Either that or the GTX



			
				[-0MEGA-];554683 said:
			
		

> Why didnt you post this a few days ago before I bought my x1900GT



Sorry my friend.  Can u cancel the order?


----------



## Shane (Jan 15, 2007)

Grey410 said:


> Sorry my friend.  Can u cancel the order?



He already purchased it.


----------



## kof2000 (Jan 15, 2007)

pretty obvious


----------



## Grey410 (Jan 15, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> pretty obvious



mmm sorry I missed the obvious.


----------



## Jet (Jan 15, 2007)

Man, if I wasn't going to be buying a synth, I would be interested. You wouldn't want my graphics card in exchange (plus a bit of money), would you?


----------



## kof2000 (Jan 15, 2007)

lower price?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102067


----------



## Jet (Jan 15, 2007)

So, what are you trying to say? Even though it is a 512MB version, it has slightly lower clocks then the X1950, correct? Shouldn't the price be less then, reguardless?


----------



## kof2000 (Jan 15, 2007)

well, whatever floats his boat


----------



## Grey410 (Jan 16, 2007)

Jet said:


> So, what are you trying to say? Even though it is a 512MB version, it has slightly lower clocks then the X1950, correct? Shouldn't the price be less then, reguardless?



Ok updated to $200 obo.  I asked for the thread title to be changed.  Thanks for pointing that out Kof.   It has a MUCH quieter and better cooling aftermarket fan on it and it specs the same as the X1950XT 256mb @ 1600x1200 and below.


----------



## Jet (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh yes, I forgot about the cooler. $200 is quite a deal, then.


----------



## Grey410 (Jan 16, 2007)

Jet said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about the cooler. $200 is quite a deal, then.



Glad you think so.  I enjoyed the card but I want to push to higher resolutions and have DX10 support.  I'm biting the bullet.  Whoever takes my card be nice please.  Oh and keep folding with it!


----------



## kof2000 (Jan 16, 2007)

the thread doesnt make sense anymore since you delete one of your posts


----------



## Grey410 (Jan 16, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> the thread doesnt make sense anymore since you delete one of your posts



Kof pointed out the X1950XT 256mb was $250 with a MIR making it $220.  I didn't think they performed the same but after some research found they did and adjusted my price.     That make more sense Kof?


----------



## Grey410 (Jan 17, 2007)

*New items.*

Okay bumped for added items.

I'm offering a short time combo special of 3 sealed 80gb raptors and the X1900XT 512mb for $400 obo.  Will sell separately if needed.


----------



## leetkyle (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the original ATI X1900XT with the Accellero and I must admit, the accellero makes it really quiet and my card runs at around 40-55C which is fine!

$200 is a fantastic price, as I paid £175 from mine from America (around £320)

Fantastic card


----------



## grimxx (Jan 21, 2007)

will you sell just one 80gb raptor and for how much


----------



## Grey410 (Jan 22, 2007)

grimxx said:


> will you sell just one 80gb raptor and for how much



Yes I will sell one for $85.


----------



## Jet (Jan 24, 2007)

What PPD were you getting with folding@home?


----------



## Grey410 (Jan 24, 2007)

Jet said:


> What PPD were you getting with folding@home?



I think somewhere around 450 ppd.


----------



## Grey410 (Jan 31, 2007)

X1900XT and Raptors are *SOLD*


----------



## Archangel (Jan 31, 2007)

yay, cool


----------



## Geoff (Jan 31, 2007)

Grey410 said:


> X1900XT and Raptors are *SOLD*



Just out of curiosity, did you sell it to Jet?


----------



## Jet (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, he did


----------



## Jet (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks to Grey for a great transaction!


----------



## Jet (Mar 15, 2007)

Grey, can you contact me? As of now, I'm dealing with Sapphire support because the card is basically dead (it still runs a little 2D) but is able to do less and less the more I use it. Thanks.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe you shouldnt have it running F@H 24/7, puts too much stress on it


----------



## Jet (Mar 15, 2007)

I have gone through the support ticket procedure, and all I need is a copy of the receipt...


----------



## Grey410 (Mar 19, 2007)

As to my lack of reply: I've been on vacation in Texas for my birthday and not on a computer at all for the last 6 days.  Scary I know.

I have contacted Jet via PM and will get him a copy of the invoice for the card.  

Jet - Please be aware I am still on vacation and will not be at a computer all that often.  I will be home Tuesday evening but I hope to resolve this before then and get you the invoice receipt from newegg.


----------

